# The Ebay Bluebird is now re-listed "no reserve".



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Nov 14, 2019)

LET THE GAMES BEGIN




... http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=193207881296  SHOULD BE FUN TO WATCH>


----------



## bricycle (Nov 14, 2019)

I give.... what's the wood block for? Kickstand foot?


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 14, 2019)

It was listed with a BIN of $11k


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 14, 2019)

WetDogGraphix said:


> View attachment 1095849
> View attachment 1095850



I knew I was a fool to believe I could get it cheap!


----------



## catfish (Nov 14, 2019)

It's been listed too many times. And the listing says buttons work, but the horn and light do not...... Because parts are missing....  But there are no photos of inside the tank, or a list of what is missing. The internal parts are not easy to find.


----------



## catfish (Nov 14, 2019)

__





						Security Measure
					






					www.ebay.com


----------



## catfish (Nov 14, 2019)

catfish said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Almost looks like someone was driving up the price... Low feedback is always a red flag.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 14, 2019)

catfish said:


> It's been listed too many times. And the listing says buttons work, but the horn and light do not...... Because parts are missing....  But there are no photos of inside the tank, or a list of what is missing. The internal parts are not easy to find.



I say, if it is such an "easy fix" you fix the ^$@#&^ thing before posting it.....


----------



## catfish (Nov 14, 2019)

bricycle said:


> I say, if it is such an "easy fix" you fix the ^$@#&^ thing before posting it.....




He's only had it for 40 years. So I doubt he has had the time to fix it...


----------



## Junkman Bob (Nov 14, 2019)

Whats the over under on selling price for this one ... 8,750
Anyone else??

Bob


----------



## catfish (Nov 14, 2019)

Junkman Bob said:


> Whats the over under on selling price for this one ... 8,750
> Anyone else??
> 
> Bob



Depends on how many ship bids are placed.....


----------



## catfish (Nov 14, 2019)

I'm willing to bet it ends early.....


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Nov 14, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> I knew I was a fool to believe I could get it cheap!
> View attachment 1095852



Hang in there....everyone else could remove their bids........


----------



## Balloonatic (Nov 15, 2019)

What a waste of time... I'll be friendly and only call the seller a moron when I really wanna say a$$-ole. Jeez! If you're gonna run it over and over with a cat-ass high reserve, then finally put it up as a real auction with no reserve, at least have the balls to let it run. Otherwise it's just public masturbation.


----------



## birdzgarage (Nov 15, 2019)

Seller is a cabe member


----------



## Balloonatic (Nov 15, 2019)

Cabe member or not, they're still an A-hole in my book. I bid in two different of their auctions on this bike, and watched the last "no reserve" auction to bid, but then it got pulled. I have a customer out of the country I would have bought this bike for, but the seller just wasted my time repeatedly. Clearly, the intent here was not to actually sell the bike, but to gauge current market value. Then the final tease of letting it run no reserve, only to pull it... just a waste of everyone's time and attention.


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 15, 2019)

It got pulled? Seems like it's still going when I click on the link?


----------



## Balloonatic (Nov 15, 2019)

Nope, he ended it on the 13th and canceled 6 bids. It was a 10 day auction I believe starting on Nov. 10.


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 15, 2019)

Balloonatic said:


> Nope, he ended it on the 13th and canceled 6 bids. It was a 10 day auction I believe starting on Nov. 10.



Eh?? Still going @ $6600.

Im just pissed I was outbid!


----------



## Balloonatic (Nov 15, 2019)

I just found it again! Apparently he listed it a second time with no reserve on the 13th. I guess he needed time to line up shill bidders to bump it... sort of a "silent" reserve. The bidder list is a who's who of low to zero feedback bidders. I will not get suckered a second time, I don't even want to see how this one ends, I'm done wasting time on it. Here is the link if you like to get teased with a bike that is really not for sale below $17K. 









						1937 SEARS Elgin Bluebird “NO RESERVE”  | eBay
					

1937 Sears Elgin bluebird YOU ASKED FOR IT “No MINIMUM”. This is a fine example of a 1937 Elgin bluebird. Free local pickup Prefered. The overall condition is a 9.7 with a few minor scrapes and cracks.



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## 1motime (Nov 15, 2019)

Balloonatic said:


> I just found it again! Apparently he listed it a second time with no reserve on the 13th. I guess he needed time to line up shill bidders to bump it... sort of a "silent" reserve. The bidder list is a who's who of low to zero feedback bidders. I will not get suckered a second time, I don't even want to see how this one ends, I'm done wasting time on it. Here is the link if you like to get teased with a bike that is really not for sale below $17K.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As of right this moment 21 bids.  Just another E-bay auction.  Let it play out.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## kreika (Nov 15, 2019)

I often wonder if those low feedback bids are eBay bots boosting prices?


----------



## catfish (Nov 15, 2019)

kreika said:


> I often wonder if those low feedback bids are eBay bots boosting prices?




Ha


----------



## Balloonatic (Nov 15, 2019)

Ebay Bluebird exhaustion... light switch OFF on this one. I don't even want to know how it ends because it will be BS anyway you slice it... no faith in this "seller" or sale whatsoever.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Nov 15, 2019)

The seller's name IS 'hog-wash'...


----------



## Sayitsimple (Nov 16, 2019)

That 0 feedback bidder is very active for never having appeared on the prior auctions. Seems odd to just sign up to ebay and your first bid is on a Bluebird?


----------



## catfish (Nov 16, 2019)

Sayitsimple said:


> That 0 feedback bidder is very active for never having appeared on the prior auctions. Seems odd to just sign up to ebay and your first bid is on a Bluebird?




I know, right?


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 17, 2019)

catfish said:


> I know, right?



I just went out on a date with this girl who said that like every 5 minutes.   In retrospect I should have started saying more and more ridiculous things to see if she would keep saying it.


----------



## vincev (Nov 17, 2019)

Stay clear of this one.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 17, 2019)

vincev said:


> Stay clear of this one.




It does look very suspicious. It's either a shill bidding game or the bidders are just flat out stupid. Take your pick, and remember the revolver is has three rounds in it, not just one.


----------



## Debikeman (Nov 17, 2019)

He should sell it to the picker guys on TV they pay too much for stuff because the TV channel pays them lol


----------



## catfish (Nov 18, 2019)

Debikeman said:


> He should sell it to the picker guys on TV they pay too much for stuff because the TV channel pays them lol




The bids are already higher that what they would pay.


----------



## catfish (Nov 18, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> It does look very suspicious. It's either a shill bidding game or the bidders are just flat out stupid. Take your pick, and remember the revolver is has three rounds in it, not just one.




I'm going with #1.


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 18, 2019)

Uff, imagine the taxes that will have to be paid on this one! And I was bitching about it on a$35 item!


----------



## catfish (Nov 18, 2019)

BFGforme said:


> Uff, imagine the taxes that will have to be paid on this one! And I was bitching about it on a$35 item!




Good point!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 18, 2019)

Why is there such strange behavior when people sell Blue Birds?  The other BB listed on the CABE, in the complete bikes for sale section, is being run like an auction.  Apparently the seller will not sell it for his asking price.  He is accepting offers over the asking price, the best offer received by the end of the month wins.  Blue Bird madness!


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Nov 18, 2019)

The thing is when you post a "no reserve auction" you gotta have the same big balls as the bidders and stick it out till the last 20 seconds when common sense is replaced with adrenaline and the fun begins.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Nov 25, 2019)

Sold ! $9600 plus tax (probably). Now what does everyone think ?


----------



## Junkman Bob (Nov 25, 2019)

Well i was close at $ 8,750guess


----------



## 1motime (Nov 25, 2019)

That listing has ended


----------



## catfish (Nov 25, 2019)

frankandpam said:


> Sold ! $9600 plus tax (probably). Now what does everyone think ?




I have doubts about the high bid. Low feedback.....

Maybe it did sell, maybe it didn't.

Will the new owner please speak up?


----------



## THE STIG (Nov 25, 2019)

catfish said:


> Will the new owner please speak up?




TOP SECRET


----------



## 1motime (Nov 25, 2019)

What happens to the CABE if the bike just disappears?


----------



## Boris (Nov 25, 2019)

frankandpam said:


> Sold ! $9600 plus tax (probably). Now what does everyone think ?



Yawn.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Nov 26, 2019)

I think somebody is out almost ten grand.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Nov 26, 2019)

1motime said:


> What happens to the CABE if the bike just disappears?




Congressional hearings.


----------



## catfish (Nov 26, 2019)

1motime said:


> What happens to the CABE if the bike just disappears?



Nothing. The Cabe keeps right on rolling along.

Bikes dissaper from the public eye all the time.

There are a lot of collections from the 80s  and 90s that are still stashed away.

And not all current collectors feel the need to post everything they own for the world to see....,


----------

